# Mounts farmen



## revilo84 (10. Juni 2009)

Hi, mich würde mal interessieren ob einige von euch losziehen und sich um sich mouns zu farmen, ich denke da so an das baroun mount, den ZG Tiger und Raptor, den Rabenfürst, den Falkenschreiter aus Terrasse der Magister und den Phoenix aus Festung der Stürme.

Was denkt ihr was solo machbar ist?

Stratholme ist klar solo machbar und ZG Raptor sicher auch, für einige Klasse auch der Tiger würde ich denken. Für den Falkenschreiter aus der Terasse kp und für den Phoenix weiss auch net wieviel leute man sein sollte. ich hab eigentlich immer gedacht der Phoenix ist legendär, dem ist ja anscheinend nicht so.

Was denkt ihr wie man am besten vorgehen sollte?


----------



## Darksereza (10. Juni 2009)

die ersten sachen sind echt solo machbar aber ab terasse nicht mehr einfach ne grp suchen und immer wieder rein jumpem und auf glück hofen 

wie viele leute man jetz noch bei fds braucht weiß ich leider auch net genau


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

Terrasse geht mit manchen Klassen solo - bei meinem Priester leider nicht, aber hier reicht ein zweiter Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (10. Juni 2009)

Darksereza schrieb:


> wie viele leute man jetz noch bei fds braucht weiß ich leider auch net genau



wir gehen immer zu 7. oder 8. ka ob es mit weniger leuten machbar ist....noch nie versucht.


----------



## Elenell (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich bin eine der bekloppten die sich diese mounts auf jeden fall irgendwann farmen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und die terasse spätestens mit 90 alleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Juni 2009)

Das einzige Mount welches ich gerne noch hätte ist der Rabenfürst.
Aber ich kenn keinen Dudu der schon einen hat und der jeden Tag mit mir mitkommt... :/


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Juni 2009)

@Rasgaar:
Frag doch einfach nen drood aus deiner gilde ob er/sie lust hat das mount mit dir zusammen zu farmen^^
wenn es dann droppt wird gewürfelt und für den der es nicht gekriegt hat farmt ihr weiter bis er es auch hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beide sind zufrieden und wirklich lang braucht man ja auch nicht pro run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, mit meinem warri mach ich strat (wenn mir lw ist) und ansonsten noch die mountbosse in zg solo (ausser n gildi will mit^^)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (10. Juni 2009)

Die Idee ist im Prinzip gut.
Nur bin ich in keiner Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Juni 2009)

haste auch keinen drood auf der f-liste?
wenn nicht kannste ja einfach mal im /2 fragen ob wer lust hat mit dir anzu zu farmen (klär aber dann gleich ab dass ihr dann farmt bis beide das mount haben)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## revilo84 (10. Juni 2009)

ist der phoenix eigentlich legendär weil bei dem steht einzigartig?


----------



## Mr_Multikill (10. Juni 2009)

einzigartig bedeutet nur dass du davon nur 1 haben kannst^^
des steht oft auch bei bop items dran
also dass du nur 1 davon tragen kannst^^

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tante edith schreit: endlich 200 posts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinin (10. Juni 2009)

Mr_Multikill schrieb:


> haste auch keinen drood auf der f-liste?
> wenn nicht kannste ja einfach mal im /2 fragen ob wer lust hat mit dir anzu zu farmen (klär aber dann gleich ab dass ihr dann farmt bis beide das mount haben)
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> ...



naja, die Frage ist, welcher bisher unbekannte Druide die Nerven hat Tag für Tag die Sethekkhallen bis Anzu zu clearen (bei einer Droprate von 1,3% oder so). Mein Dudu-Tank mit mittelmäßigem Equip schafft die Inze zum Glück alleine bzw. schleiche ich mich bis Anzu durch und mach dann nur den Raum leer bevor ich den Boss beschwöre. Das mach ich jetzt so seit 3 Wochen circa. Mal sehen, wie oft ich das "Vergnügen" noch haben werde   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> Hi, mich würde mal interessieren ob einige von euch losziehen und sich um sich mouns zu farmen, ich denke da so an das baroun mount, den ZG Tiger und Raptor, den Rabenfürst, den Falkenschreiter aus Terrasse der Magister und den Phoenix aus Festung der Stürme.
> 
> Was denkt ihr was solo machbar ist?
> 
> ...



Innimounts:
Strath: Hab ich auf 70 solo gefarmt auf 80bekomm
ZG: Beide solo. Raptor schon gedroppt.
TdM: Solo auch gedroppt.
Sethek: solo schaffbar aber dudu mitnehm zum beschwören^^ habsch nochnicht bin ich bei
Fds: 8mann-stamm bin dran nochnicht gedroppt.
Kara: solo nochnicht gedroppt.
Turm hc: 5er stamm nochnicht gedroppt.
Also alle pre wotlk dinger bis auf fds solo farmbar( sethek halt mit nem dudu)
ich bin hexer. Hab 108mounts so long moonfrost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2009)

kann ich mit einem leidlich gut equipten krieger strat und zg solo farmen?


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann ich mit einem leidlich gut equipten krieger strat und zg solo farmen?



wenn leidlich= grün blau crap gear heißt sag ich trotzdem ja. Sind beide easygoing. raptor hab ich mit meinem hexer schon solo gemacht als er noch innigear an hatte. Mit Uldu25gear ist es ein witz.
Aber als warri ist eh alles einfacher solo. also wenns ein stoffi geschafft hat schaffst du das auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wie gesagt Strath hab ich schon auf 70 gesolot. das is np.


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> ist der phoenix eigentlich legendär weil bei dem steht einzigartig?


Nur weil etwas einzigartig ist muss es nicht legendär sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt massig epische einzigartige Ringe.
Das heißt dann nur, dass eine Meldung alla 'Char xyz kann um diesen Gegenstand nicht würfeln da er ihn schon besitzt bzw. nicht benutzen kann' oder ähnliches kommt.


----------



## Nebola (10. Juni 2009)

Ich schaffe den Raptor Boss mit meinem Tank Pala nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also irgendwas mache ich Falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst den Boss dann den Raptor killen oder ?


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe den Raptor Boss mit meinem Tank Pala nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich habs damals immer anders rum gemacht mit meinem hexer.


----------



## Gryphos (10. Juni 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe den Raptor Boss mit meinem Tank Pala nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja sobald der raptor tot is geht der Troll in enrage  ^^
ich (Heal-Schami) farm ZG auch wöchentlich mit ner Freundin (Hunter) geht alles optimal (ich liebe ihren Affen ^^)
würd dir empfehlen erst den Troll zu natzen

bei dem is halt bissl doof, das wenn du stirbst der Kampf vorbei is ^^
bei mehreren wird der tote ja wiederbelebt - allerdings wird der Boss dadurch auch stärker  XD


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

Den RaptorTroll schaff ich als Priest auch nicht allein.. der kloppt mich um >.<


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Den RaptorTroll schaff ich als Priest auch nicht allein.. der kloppt mich um >.<



also als shaddow (ich hab ja ka was du geskillt bist) solltest du das auch schaffen. Mein kumpel farmt den auch schon. Als shaddow /magier musst du halt nur das richtige gear haben (ich hab auch ka was fürn gear du hastxD)
Einfach Naxx hc bis uldu hc abfarmen und der raptor wird liegen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (10. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Innimounts:
> Strath: Hab ich auf 70 solo gefarmt auf 80bekomm
> ZG: Beide solo. Raptor schon gedroppt.
> TdM: Solo auch gedroppt.
> ...




108??? oO
Dann haste ja den Falkendrachen als Mount^^


----------



## kosmo79 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich lese immer als X oder Y schaffste den locker solo.

Was issen da fürn Equipt Minimun?

Krûemel


----------



## Nashan (10. Juni 2009)

TdM hab' ich mit meinem DK gemacht und so meinen Falkenschreiter bekommen. 
Strath auch mehrmals gemacht und irgendwann das BaronMount bekommen.
Zul'Gurrub töte ich alle drei Tage den Raptor und Tieger Boss. Bis jetzt keins der Mounts bekommen.
Karazhan mache ich auch einmal die Woche den ersten Boss wegen dem Mount. Bis jetzt kein Glück.

Naja, und dann natürlich Molten Core. Bis jetzt habe ich die Garr Fessel und kille jede Woche dann einmal Geddon für Fessel Nr. 2. 


Selbstverständlich alles solo.


----------



## revilo84 (10. Juni 2009)

Kara Solo??? welches gear?


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also als shaddow (ich hab ja ka was du geskillt bist) solltest du das auch schaffen. Mein kumpel farmt den auch schon. Als shaddow /magier musst du halt nur das richtige gear haben (ich hab auch ka was fürn gear du hastxD)
> Einfach Naxx hc bis uldu hc abfarmen und der raptor wird liegen.



Udluar Zeugs.. aber.. halt.. Diszi | Holy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (10. Juni 2009)

Glauben kann ichs auch net ,mein Schami ist gestern mit nem sehr gut equipten Tank an Moreos gescheitert :-)


----------



## Xelyna (10. Juni 2009)

Nashan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich alles solo.


Klar.
Würd ich mit deinem mehr blau als lila DK und grün-blau-lila gesprenkelten Krieger natürlich auch schaffen, keine Frage! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (10. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Klar.
> Würd ich mit deinem mehr blau als lila DK und grün-blau-lila gesprenkelten Krieger natürlich auch schaffen, keine Frage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




möp ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (10. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Schurken aus?

Baron: klar
Raptor und Tiger: ka
TDM: wohl nicht
Kara: Wohl auch nicht
Sethek: braucht man eh einen Dudu, also np


----------



## Nexus.X (10. Juni 2009)

Als Paladin:
-Sethekk Hc einigermaßen gut solo machbar, nur eben das beschwören is immer nervig nen Dudu an die Angel zu kriegen.

-Strath kann ich mir das Fazit sparen ...

-TdM Hc hab ich noch so meine Probleme bei den großen Gruppe, 2-4 geht ganz gut (und die Bombopfer vorm ersten Boss) aber sonst wirds problematisch wenn man ausversehn etwas mehr addet.

-TK bin ich mal mit ner 5er Gruppe angegangen, klappt ganz gut, nur leider den Serverneustart verpennt und vorm Boss dann rausgeflogen -.- also keine Ahnung ob der mit so wenigen geht. Aber 7-8 scheint ja laut vorherigen Aussagen zu gehn, wird wohl auch Equipabhängig sein ...

-ZG ist solo gut machbar, mache Raptor eig immer als Healer einfach weils leichter und sicherer ist und Tiger als Retri (da ich sonst nicht genug Dmg habe um den Heal der Adds wegzuhaun) klappt sonst aber gut. 

Leider .. bisher nur der Rabenfürst gedroppt und Schreiter (aber den verloren), Rest hab ich bisher nicht gesehn.

MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Viel Erfolg beim Farmen!

PS: Zu der Sache mit Kara. Ich glaub ihm schon das er das als DK solo schafft, als Tank (oder auch gut gespielter DD) ist das mit der Masse an Selfheal die die an den Tag legen ohne 1Sek Castzeit schon gut machbar, als Pala krieg ich das leider bisher nicht zustande. Aber habs auch bisher nur 2x versucht, vielleicht wirds ja noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smokybear (10. Juni 2009)

Also ich machs immer so: jeden tag mit mir /tank/ nem healer/ und nem dd  tdm hc   dannach fals id frei  kara und zg  und wenn mir langweilig is strat solo


----------



## WAR_FAN (10. Juni 2009)

ich geh immer als healdudu mit einem offwarri zusammen zg und machen beide mountbosse


----------



## Thalimo (10. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Innimounts:
> Strath: Hab ich auf 70 solo gefarmt auf 80bekomm
> ZG: Beide solo. Raptor schon gedroppt.
> TdM: Solo auch gedroppt.
> ...



Kommt aber sehr auf die klasse an als Hexer hast du ja zB die möglichkeit dich zu heiln und schaden machst du auch genug. Hunter kann sich nicht heiln... zB
Aber Kara alleine hmm... naja und tdm... als dudu oder pala würd ichs auf jedenfall glauben aber als hexer : / naja kA..

Hab das Baron und den ZG Raptor bis jetzt.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Udluar Zeugs.. aber.. halt.. Diszi | Holy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe das video hilft dir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYlP3Sh7Log 
kp ob es als diszi /holy geht.


----------



## Nashan (10. Juni 2009)

revilo84 schrieb:


> Kara Solo??? welches gear?


Habe nie geschrieben, dass ich Kara solo cleare. Wenn überhaupt den ersten Boss. Btw. habe ich die Maid auch mal solo gelegt.


Xelyna schrieb:


> Klar.
> Würd ich mit deinem mehr blau als lila DK und grün-blau-lila gesprenkelten Krieger natürlich auch schaffen, keine Frage!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Selbstverständlich.
Hatte mit Eshana, meinem DK, mein 'off/pvp Equip' an. Sollte nun mein TankEquip sein.

Und was hat mein Krieger mit meiner Aussage zutun? Kannst trotzdem gerne nach meinem Main, Medusa (Server: Nozdormu; hat i.M. DW Equip an. Als Healerin full T7,5), schauen. 
Habe mich aber seit 1-2 Monaten aus dem Raidgeschäft zurückgezogen.

Nächste ID mache ich Killscreens von Garr/Geddon, Zul'Gurrub (einschließlich Hakkar), TdM Heroic und Kara (MountBoss und Maid).

Dann bis nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## GreenIsaac (10. Juni 2009)

Also Stratholme Baron Mount ist alleine gut farmbar und 1% Dropchance ist Motivation genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hatte 56 Versuche bis ich es hatte. HF und GL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

Thalimo schrieb:


> Kommt aber sehr auf die klasse an als Hexer hast du ja zB die möglichkeit dich zu heiln und schaden machst du auch genug. Hunter kann sich nicht heiln... zB
> Aber Kara alleine hmm... naja und tdm... als dudu oder pala würd ichs auf jedenfall glauben aber als hexer : / naja kA..
> 
> Hab das Baron und den ZG Raptor bis jetzt.



Kara 1 boss mein ich damit. da is ja nun wirklich der trash vorher schwerer als der boss. Und tdm kannst du fast alle trashmops umgehen und die bosse sind wohl ein lacher.

tdm:
1boss einfach nuken der kann nichts.
2boss. wolke auf britzel schicken. und selbst den boss tanken und so schnell wie möglich runter klopfen.
3boss, lol die kann man alle wegbomben ohne schwierigkeiten^^ die heilerin geht beim ersten mal auf 1% dann heilt sie sich mindestens ein mal. muss sie anscheinend. sonnst wär sie vom bomben auch tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und naja keal. halt phönix in der ersten phase kaputt machen. Und ab phase 2 wolke einpacken und inferno raufhauen für mehr dps. dann einfach nurnoch nuken. in den bubles kann man stehn bleiben. das heilt man sich selber weg. das is der kurzgefasste hexerguide^^

1boss destro
2boss destro
3boss gebrechen is einfacher weil mann mehr bomb dps hat aber geht auch so.
4boss also keal tank oder destroskillung geht beides. nur tankskillung (richtige hexer wissen was tankskillung ist (nicht dämo^^)) dauert halt länger weil man kaum dmg macht.


----------



## MoonFrost (10. Juni 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Udluar Zeugs.. aber.. halt.. Diszi | Holy
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja als heiler is halt beschissen machst kein dmg. shaddow is einfacher da kannste dich selbst heilen und machst dmg.


----------



## revilo84 (10. Juni 2009)

ZG bosse sollte man als hunter bm geskillt machen denke ich^^


----------



## revilo84 (11. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin, also ich habs gestern abend mal mit meinem hunter in zg solo beim raptor boss probiert, habs nicht gebacken bekommen, hab mein pet zwar raufgeschickt, aber da es dmg vom raptor und vom boss bekommt komm ich mit dem healen nicht hinterher und mein pet geht down, komisch wieso kriegen die das auf youtube hin, das kann doch nicht sein???


----------



## Todeshieb (11. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> Innimounts:
> Strath: Hab ich auf 70 solo gefarmt auf 80bekomm
> ZG: Beide solo. Raptor schon gedroppt.
> TdM: Solo auch gedroppt.
> ...



Als Hexer schaffst Du Tdm Hero solo? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben ...


----------



## MoonFrost (12. Juni 2009)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Als Hexer schaffst Du Tdm Hero solo? Kann ich nicht wirklich glauben ...



Wo sollte man da denn scheitern? Ok. Beim ersten und 2ten mal ist es richtig schwer besonders die trashgruppen, die man machen MUSS. Aber Wenn man entwas übt die singlerota lernt und alles mit etwas mehr zeit angeht klappt es. Bei den ersten malen stirbt man auch sehr häufig und farmt repkosten aber nach und nach stirbt man immer weniger und rutsch gut durch. Ich sterb auch jetzt noch so 1-2 mal am trash wo die großen gruppen sind und vielleicht mal an der heilertussi wenn mein aoe nicht critten will und die somit nicht schnell genug sterben. Aber mein gott das sind ~20g repkosten die man da per run hat. das kann man verkraften. Übung macht den Meister sag ich nur. Als Hexer ist es schaffbar mit dem nötigen gear + single/multiplayer skill.


----------



## Miarum (12. Juni 2009)

Ich renn jetzt schon seit ein paar Tagen mit meiner Freundin in tdm rein. Sie als Tank und ich als Heiler. Das klappt eigentlich ziemlich gut. Bei Kael specc ich auf Shadow um und dann gehts ^^ 

Baron Totenschwurs Mount hab ich schon... Ich wurd einmal gezogen, es droppte, und ich hatte total großes Glück..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (12. Juni 2009)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> also als shaddow (ich hab ja ka was du geskillt bist) solltest du das auch schaffen. Mein kumpel farmt den auch schon. Als shaddow /magier musst du halt nur das richtige gear haben (ich hab auch ka was fürn gear du hastxD)
> Einfach Naxx hc bis uldu hc abfarmen und der raptor wird liegen.



Als Shadown ist das noch realisierbar aber wie will man den Raptor bitte als Magier down kriegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Juni 2009)

Darkfire936 schrieb:


> Als Shadown ist das noch realisierbar aber wie will man den Raptor bitte als Magier down kriegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Gibts genug videos auf youtube.


----------



## GcD-Na-Goyah (13. Juni 2009)

also an alle die behaupten tdm hero solo gemacht zu ham ... video rein ... oda server fraktion charname ich log mich auf eurem server ein geh mit euch in grp und seh zu wie ihr tdm hero macht ... denn auf non hero is der 2te boss schon hammer dann will ich mal sehen wie ihr den auf hero gebacken kriegt ... tztztz


----------



## Ayi (14. Juni 2009)

hm, ich habe mir den Ruf für einen Winterquellsäbler gefarmt, aber an Inimounts bin ich bisher nicht wirklich rangegangen. Ab und zu Strath solo, aber das dann hauptsächlich für Ruf bei Argentumdämmerung als für das Mount. (zumindest als ich da noch nicht ehrfürchtig war) Aber auf jeden Fall war es solo machbar, sowie Scholo auch, nur da droppt ja kein Mount.

ZG oder TdM hab ich bisher noch nicht solo versucht, FDS erst recht nicht und ich bin Schami und kein Druide, und kann den Rabenfürst also so oder so nicht solo farmen.


----------



## Potenzus (15. Juni 2009)

mich würd mal interesieren ob man die AQ40 drohnen auch alleine bekommen kann. 
Ich meine die droppen ja beim trash und den müsste man ja eigentlich alleine legen können
(korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege, ich war da noch nie drinne)


----------



## nerlon (24. Juni 2009)

Farme auch die Mounts mit meiner Freundin.
Sie Spielt einen Shadow/Disc ich einen Off/Deff Wari

Farmen TdM, ZulG, Kara, und MC(need thunderfury 2ter Teil)

Bis jetzt ist nur einmal der Zulanische Tiger gedropt  aber bei 10 runs ein ganz guter Schnitt.
Im Vergleich Baron Mount ist bei mir immernoch nicht gedropt nach 150 Runs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ab dem nächsen addon evt sogar schon mit T9,5 gear wird Adal abgefarmt das beste Mount ever


----------



## Nobódy81 (24. Juni 2009)

Potenzus schrieb:


> mich würd mal interesieren ob man die AQ40 drohnen auch alleine bekommen kann.
> Ich meine die droppen ja beim trash und den müsste man ja eigentlich alleine legen können
> (korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege, ich war da noch nie drinne)



Also ich war alleine drin. Habe immer die erste Grp (4 mobs) gepullt und 3 down gemacht. Dann rausrennen (für reset) und ablooten und nochmal 3 umkloppen. Innerhalb einer viertel stunde hatte ich GELB/GRÜN/BLAU. Die ROTE und damit die Heldentat soll wohl erst weiter hinten droppen. Ich meine so nach dem ersten Boss. Hab mich aber noch nicht wirklich darum bemüht an die ROTE zu kommen wobei ich das wohl demnächst in Angriff nehmen werde ^^


----------



## Apo1337 (24. Juni 2009)

Da mein DK voraussichtlich heute 80 wird, wollt ich mal Fragen ob und wie man die Mounts mit DK farmen könnte. Würde Tank Skillung denken aber dann reicht dmg nicht, als DD (Blut?!) reicht Deff nicht, oder?

Bitte um Tipps eines Farmer-DK's 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (24. Juni 2009)

Darksereza schrieb:


> die ersten sachen sind echt solo machbar aber ab terasse nicht mehr einfach ne grp suchen und immer wieder rein jumpem und auf glück hofen
> 
> wie viele leute man jetz noch bei fds braucht weiß ich leider auch net genau



15 gute reichen auch, mag sein, dass es mit weniger geht.


@AQ: ja. vorn kann man die 3 Dronen holen, die rote dropt erst tiefer drin.

Grüße


----------



## MoonFrost (24. Juni 2009)

MadMat schrieb:


> 15 gute reichen auch, mag sein, dass es mit weniger geht.
> 
> 
> @AQ: ja. vorn kann man die 3 Dronen holen, die rote dropt erst tiefer drin.
> ...



Stimmt nicht. nach langem farmen und resetten (ja das geht wenn man weiß wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne zu warten) ist die rote gleich beim 2ten obsidianwächter oder wie die manasauger da heißen gedroppt.


----------



## Flachtyp (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich habe bis jetzt(kurz mal Strichliste gucken ^^) 73 mal Thekal, 74 mal Mandokir, 17 mal Anzu und 40 mal den Baron gelegt und kein einziges mount erhalten. Wenn ich dann sehe was teilweise für Knallfrösche auf unserem Server den ZG-Tiger haben könnt ich ko....^^.


----------



## Rodulf (24. Juni 2009)

das wichtigste zum Solo-Farmen ist die Vorbereitung, gerade für Palatanks ist der meiste Teil des Contents solo erspielbar und ein Prot der den Raptorboss nicht legen kann sollte noch ein bisl üben, sorry

problematisch ist in ZG eigentlich der Tiger, da muss man halt die Bossmechanik mal in nem Guide lesen und dann probieren, als Pala kann man wohl stilleeffekte auf -30% skillen und ich hoffe ganz dolle, das der pvp Stein mit -10% Stilleeffekt auch noch mit wirkt, dann wird der Tigerboss nämlich zum Kinderspiel.

Tdm sollte man beachten, das man für lvl 70 critimmun ist und dann muss man halt das equip bisl umstellen, das Resistenz cap liegt bei 415, je näher man dran ist um so besser ...

Aura, Tränke, BC Rüssisets und ein bils Zeit investieren.

Als Hexer TdM hero solo farmen? Respekt !


----------

